# Best Smartphone for Uber Drivers?



## Aeto

I'm getting a bit of information overload on which smartphones are the best to use with the Uber ap and mapping. I just signed up as a driver and wanted to secure a phone that will perform the best before getting into an unpleasant technology situation with a passenger. Thoughts on which phones perform the best?


----------



## KGB7

Best is subjective. 

Need to know what you need and what you expect.

Or just buy a phone with largest screen and most CPU power.


----------



## Aeto

True, "best" is subjective. I guess I should rephrase my question to be which phone have drivers experienced the most reliable GPS performance from? My greatest concern is GPS lag. I'm currently looking at either the iPhone 6S or Samsung Galaxy S7. Obviously, which service carrier one has influences lag, so my Q really deals with hardware performance.


----------



## KGB7

Which phone you have now and are you having issues with it?


----------



## dnlbaboof

lg g3 g4 or g5 cant go wrong with that g3 can be bought for cheap unlocked. choose a provider that updates to marshmellow if you cam


----------



## Aeto

KGB7 said:


> Which phone you have now and are you having issues with it?


I currently have an LG Nexus 5. It's been a great phone, but currently having major battery issues and need to get a new one.


----------



## Aeto

dnlbaboof said:


> lg g3 g4 or g5 cant go wrong with that g3 can be bought for cheap unlocked. choose a provider that updates to marshmellow if you cam


The LG V10 was #1 in the Consumer Reports Best Smartphones for 2016. Samsung Galaxy 7 right under that.


----------



## bsliv

I liked my LG G3 so much I got a G4 and relegated the G3 to backup duty. The price difference between last years models and this years models is enough to pay for the cell service for a year. A big, hires screen is a must. Replaceable batteries aren't necessary for Uber but situations where a lot of pictures are taken (Amazon delivery) a fresh battery is nice to have. Unlocked sim, unlocked bootloader, rootable, etc., all add value to the device for me.


----------



## KGB7

I only have experience with Samsung cell phones. They make good products that get the job done.

But, their newest phones, you can't swap out batterie, so I'll be looking at another brand from this point on.


----------



## RockinEZ

Aeto said:


> True, "best" is subjective. I guess I should rephrase my question to be which phone have drivers experienced the most reliable GPS performance from? My greatest concern is GPS lag. I'm currently looking at either the iPhone 6S or Samsung Galaxy S7. Obviously, which service carrier one has influences lag, so my Q really deals with hardware performance.


It is beyond dumb to purchase either of these phones for driving Uber. They are overpriced x7, and are not better than other phones.

Never buy Samsung. Their quality and business practices are horrible. They are trying to compete in the iPhone overpriced phone space with Apple.

Purchase a LG phone. They use quality components, don't have the whole marketing scam associated with Apple and Samsung.

You can get a quad core processor, plenty of internal memory. You also get a replaceable battery and SD card. They use top quality processor, GPS, and WiFi components.

It is hard to pay more than $200 for a LG. With online discounts they generally cost $99.

Save that $600 you save for food and gas. If you are driving Uber, you will need it.


----------



## RockinEZ

Remember all cell phones cost about the same to mfg. I believe the iPhone cost $47 more to produce due to the titanium frame and high res screen (not at all necessary for Goober). 

Stick to the low cost name brands for driving Uber.


----------



## Aeto

KGB7 said:


> I only have experience with Samsung cell phones. They make good products that get the job done.
> 
> But, their newest phones, you can't swap out batterie, so I'll be looking at another brand from this point on.


Good point on the battery issue.


----------



## Aeto

RockinEZ said:


> It is beyond dumb to purchase either of these phones for driving Uber. They are overpriced x7, and are not better than other phones.
> 
> Never buy Samsung. Their quality and business practices are horrible. They are trying to compete in the iPhone overpriced phone space with Apple.
> 
> Purchase a LG phone. They use quality components, don't have the whole marketing scam associated with Apple and Samsung.
> 
> You can get a quad core processor, plenty of internal memory. You also get a replaceable battery and SD card. They use top quality processor, GPS, and WiFi components.
> 
> It is hard to pay more than $200 for a LG. With online discounts they generally cost $99.
> 
> Save that $600 you save for food and gas. If you are driving Uber, you will need it.


This would be a phone for personal and Uber, not just for Uber. I'm due for an upgrade with my carrier, so I might as well deduct the expense.


----------



## RockinEZ

Aeto said:


> This would be a phone for personal and Uber, not just for Uber. I'm due for an upgrade with my carrier, so I might as well deduct the expense.


Does not matter. The iPhone and Samsung are just expensive jewelry. 
Who are you trying to impress? Passengers? That would be funny.

You really don't get more by buying one of these phones.

If you have an extra $600 laying around it is up to you. Burn it or spend it on an overpriced phone. The result will be the same.

Personally I would never pay $600 extra for a brand name phone that is not better. Can't be better because there are only so many cell phone components available for the designers to use.

Most phones are the same inside, using the same components.


----------



## Aeto

Actually, after looking at some of the suggestions on this thread and doing some review research I'm leaning toward the LG 5 or the LG V10. I can get a used LG5 for a fair deal.


----------



## RockinEZ

Aeto said:


> Actually, after looking at some of the suggestions on this thread and doing some review research I'm leaning toward the LG 5 or the LG V10. I can get a used LG5 for a fair deal.


A LG G5 is a good choice, but once again overpriced. . Large screen, fast processor, good components. 5 star reviews online.

Have you looked at a LG Volt 2?
You can get one for $99 wit a coupon.

A lot of the same guts as the G5 and 10, but a less expensive display. 
Fine for Goober. You can pay $600 for both these phones. No need to ever spend that much on a mobile phone.

I am confused why some driving for Uber would be interested in high end jewelry phones. 
What an Uber driver is a phone that works great and has a reasonable cost.


----------



## Aeto

RockinEZ said:


> A LG G5 is a good choice, but once again overpriced. . Large screen, fast processor, good components. 5 star reviews online.
> 
> Have you looked at a LG Volt 2?
> You can get one for $99 wit a coupon.
> 
> A lot of the same guts as the G5 and 10, but a less expensive display.
> Fine for Goober. You can pay $600 for both these phones. No need to ever spend that much on a mobile phone.
> 
> I am confused why some driving for Uber would be interested in high end jewelry phones.
> What an Uber driver is a phone that works great and has a reasonable cost.


I can get a great deal on the LG % through my carrier and I need to replace my existing phone- for personal and business use. I wouldn't pay full price for anything just for Uber.


----------



## LyftMurph

a Nexus 5, 5P, 6, 6X. Latest updates, stock.

Android phone 2013 or newer with 2+gigs RAM

I'm on a OnePlus One now. 

High RAM, a snapdragon quad core is the !main thing


----------



## bsliv

If I had money to burn and needed a tax deduction, I'd probably choose the G5. It has a smaller screen than the G4 & G3 tho. The V10's second screen seems gimicky but haven't used one. I'm in a rut of getting a new flagship phone every year, but save a bundle by buying the prior year's model. The G4 is half the price of the G5, has a larger screen, the same main camera, hex core cpu, and a leather back option. In less than a year from now the G5 will be half the price it is now. Is a faster cpu, fingerprint sensor, ultra wide low res rear camera, and the ability to use modules worth the extra? Maybe.


----------



## SLAV4UBER

LG is low quality trash. The G5's modular design is different for no reason and guarantee it will be problematic in 6 mos.

Samsung makes the best Android phones hands down. I have a Galaxy S1 that works as it was designed to this day. The GPS is broken, and that's EXACTL Y how it was designed. Still, the phone is reliable otherwise. Samsung stuff generally lasts.

However, I will say that I prefer the Galaxy Note 5 or S6+. The Exynos chip runs cooler and uses less power than the Snapdragon in the S7. The S7 isn't bad or has bad battery life, just power hungry with the screen on (barely charges with a QC 2.0 charger and "fast charging" in use - and having the screen on for these apps matters a great deal) and warmer with more processor throttling because of the heat.

Also, a carrier other than Sprint is a good choice to make for data during phone calls.


----------



## valor

I assume that android phones are better than iPhones for rideshare because you can install custom floating widgets like RideShare Timer, ToolBox, or UpShift. So it's easier to operate without constantly switching apps by double tapping the home button or force touching the side of the screen.


----------



## bsliv

SLAV4UBER said:


> LG is low quality trash. The G5's modular design is different for no reason and guarantee it will be problematic in 6 mos.
> 
> Samsung makes the best Android phones hands down. I have a Galaxy S1 that works as it was designed to this day. The GPS is broken, and that's EXACTL Y how it was designed. Still, the phone is reliable otherwise. Samsung stuff generally lasts.
> 
> However, I will say that I prefer the Galaxy Note 5 or S6+. The Exynos chip runs cooler and uses less power than the Snapdragon in the S7. The S7 isn't bad or has bad battery life, just power hungry with the screen on (barely charges with a QC 2.0 charger and "fast charging" in use - and having the screen on for these apps matters a great deal) and warmer with more processor throttling because of the heat.
> 
> Also, a carrier other than Sprint is a good choice to make for data during phone calls.


Consumer Reports and many users believe LG's build quality is just fine. My Marquee, Volt, G3, and G4 have held up just fine. I will agree that more moving parts equals a higher chance of failure. I'm not sold on the module design but for frequent photography the photo module would be nice.

For many, the non-removable battery of the newer Samsungs make them a no go. Lithium batteries show a significant decline in capacity after ~400 charge cycles. Heat further degrades the battery. Guaranteed problematic.


----------



## Aeto

LyftMurph said:


> a Nexus 5, 5P, 6, 6X. Latest updates, stock.
> 
> Android phone 2013 or newer with 2+gigs RAM
> 
> I'm on a OnePlus One now.
> 
> High RAM, a snapdragon quad core is the !main thing


Word. I'd love the Nexus 6, but its a bit out of my budget at the moment. Going for the LG5 or V10.


----------

